# The Walking Dead "Them" 2/15/15 | Talking Dead 2/15/15



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

My first thought when the dogs showed up - "There's dinner"

"We are the Walking Dead."

Is Aaron a good guy or bad guy?


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

scandia101 said:


> My first thought when the dogs showed up - "There's dinner"
> 
> "We are the Walking Dead."
> 
> Is Aaron a good guy or bad guy?


If they're following the comics in this instance...



Spoiler



Good guy. He's an advance scout for the Alexandria safe zone, a place where the group finds a home for quite some time. Aaron's job is to follow groups of survivors, gathering enough information about them to determine if they're a threat or not. If they're not, he approaches them unarmed and offers them a home in Alexandria.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

I was wondering how they were going to get out alive after being trapped in the barn with the walkers beating down the door. The tornado was a nice touch! Though I thought it was odd that they would feel safe and comfortable enough to sleep after such a rough night.

I have no idea who this Aaron character is, but do they finally catch a break? Or is this yet another psycho? How did he know Rick's name? Is he in cahoots with Morgan? Where has Morgan been - it's been over 3 weeks now since they buried Tyrese (I'm glad they gave us a time frame for that).


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Enjoyed this episode more than last week's. 

It is good to see a new character introduced. He is so clean shaven though. He must have been holed up comfortably before emerging.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

The fact that Aaron was way too clean in this world makes me think he's nothing but trouble.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

gossamer88 said:


> The fact that Aaron was way too clean in this world makes me think he's nothing but trouble.


<scoff> You're so cynical! Maybe he's just a really nice guy, who takes pride in his appearance!

Why do you always have to assume the worst about people?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Beryl said:


> Enjoyed this episode more than last week's...


I did too, but it still was another snoozer. I hope Mr. Clean means we can move this freight train ahead...


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> I did too, but it still was another snoozer. I hope Mr. Clean means we can move this freight train ahead...


I think you need to stop watching the show. 

I thought the zombies at the door was imagined.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> I think you need to stop watching the show.
> 
> I thought the zombies at the door was imagined.


I did too until they went outside.

It was a weird cut - all of a sudden they were all sleeping peacefully - I thought it was just a dream sequence for a few moments.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

As someone who has lived his entire life in either Northern Virginia or Richmond, I am very curious about this extremely rural route they are taking between the two. 

Did the barn door have a bar, or was it just our survivors holding the walkers at bay? If there was no bar, I wonder how the survivors didn't burst out the door when the tornado sucked away all the walker resistance on the other side?

I'm hopeful that Aaron is a good guy. After the guys in the bar, the Governor, Pete/Mitch/Martinez's group, the "claimers," the Termites, the Hospital group...I'm starting to get "everyone else alive is a villain" exhaustion.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> The fact that Aaron was way too clean in this world makes me think he's nothing but trouble.


I did, too! Plus, he knows their names - or at least Rick's. How? Why?
Morgan's friend? Maybe. My first thought was totally Bad News.



MonsterJoe said:


> I did too until they went outside.
> 
> It was a weird cut - all of a sudden they were all sleeping peacefully - I thought it was just a dream sequence for a few moments.


I did, too! Actually, at first I thought it was the storm trying to get in - like a tornado - but then there were arms and too many to fend them off... then they show everyone sleeping. Weird.

Seems awfully special that the tornado went right around them. How likely is that, in reality?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

SoBelle0 said:


> Seems awfully special that the tornado went right around them. How likely is that, in reality?


Entirely plausible. I grew up in Kansas and have seen tornadoes do the damndest things. The broken trees outside the barn looked realistic enough, but the walker's bodies would have been scattered far and wide by the wind.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Glad I'm not the only one lost on the zombnado (feel free to use that! LOL). I thought it was real, then I thought it was Maggie's dream, then back to real again with the tornado. I have no idea what we were supposed to get out of that. 

I'll watch TD tonight and see if they discuss that.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

pmyers said:


> zombnado


From the people who brought you Sharknado and Sharknado 2...


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

SoBelle0 said:


> Actually, at first I thought it was the storm trying to get in - like a tornado - but then there were arms and too many to fend them off... then they show everyone sleeping. Weird.
> 
> Seems awfully special that the tornado went right around them. How likely is that, in reality?


I didn't get this until reading this thread. :blush:

I thought they had laid some clever trap around the cabin prior to settling in.

That is what I get for multitasking through that segment.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

SoBelle0 said:


> Seems awfully special that the tornado went right around them. How likely is that, in reality?


Happens all the time - there are hundreds of pictures of one house being completely destroyed and the house right next to it not more than 20 feet away totally untouched.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

MacThor said:


> Did the barn door have a bar, or was it just our survivors holding the walkers at bay? If there was no bar, I wonder how the survivors didn't burst out the door when the tornado sucked away all the walker resistance on the other side?


 It didn't have a bar, but it was chained shut. However the chain didn't look too sturdy.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Necromancer2006 said:


> Happens all the time - there are hundreds of pictures of one house being completely destroyed and the house right next to it not more than 20 feet away totally untouched.


When I was little, my Dad drove past a house on his way to work. During the day a tornado came through. When Dad passed the house on his way home, it was on it's foundation, but it was turned 180 degrees so the front door was now facing the back yard.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

The path of destruction looked a bit too narrow to me. I live in the Midwest, so I've seen many a news report on tornado damage. Not saying it couldn't happen that way, but still not a very realistic portrayal in my opinion...but, then, this isn't a "realistic" program.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> <scoff> You're so cynical! Maybe he's just a really nice guy, who takes pride in his appearance!
> 
> Why do you always have to assume the worst about people?


The Governor has colored my opinion


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Did someone actually mention "tornado" in the episode? I just thought it was a bad thunderstorm.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

scandia101 said:


> My first thought when the dogs showed up - "There's dinner"


They showed a glimpse of the dogs last week in a preview and I thought it was a pack of wolves and related to that spray painted sign that referenced wolves and that town that Noah grew up was attacked by wolves.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I am 100% sure that the walker's in the barn was a dream (or let's say I was until I read here. There is no way they could hold them off , have no damage to the door and be comfortably asleep a few hours later (with no idea what happened). I hate all forms of dream sequences, especially those presented as real.

Decent show, Rick's ever growing beard is reminding me of someone.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

KyleLC said:


> Did someone actually mention "tornado" in the episode? I just thought it was a bad thunderstorm.


No one said it, but the broken trees outside the barn and a clear trail of damage leading away were pretty clearly tornado damage.


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

MacThor said:


> As someone who has lived his entire life in either Northern Virginia or Richmond, I am very curious about this extremely rural route they are taking between the two.
> 
> I'm hopeful that Aaron is a good guy. After the guys in the bar, the Governor, Pete/Mitch/Martinez's group, the "claimers," the Termites, the Hospital group...I'm starting to get "everyone else alive is a villain" exhaustion.


They are avoiding any major metro areas because those areas have higher concentrations of walkers.

I think every group has evil tendencies. Just varying degrees from slightly evil to dark lord evil. I think any attempt to be purely good in this world results in death.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> I am 100% sure that the walker's in the barn was a dream (or let's say I was until I read here. There is no way they could hold them off , have no damage to the door and be comfortably asleep a few hours later (with no idea what happened).


But that doesn't explain all the dead and dying (or the zombie equivalent) walkers outside the barn in the morning...


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

My take on the storm is the group was exhausted/broken and after holding the door as a group they collapsed when the wind/zombies stopped. 


Spoiler warning. There are some big events coming up. We're talking Game of Thrones level spoilers. Don't look at the spoilers hoping they might only be little ones.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Barmat said:


> My take on the storm is the group was exhausted/broken and after holding the door as a group they collapsed when the wind/zombies stopped...


I have a hard time believing that, especially since Darrell was awake.

Also...I found it strange that not 1 person yelled for help to the group. They just staggardly woke up and each came over without warning from anybody.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Barmat said:


> Spoiler warning. There are some big events coming up. We're talking Game of Thrones level spoilers. Don't look at the spoilers hoping they might only be little ones.


 Here's a thought: why don't we just _not post big spoilers_ (whether tagged or not)? Then there's no risk to anyone. What's the point of posting big spoilers here anyway? If people want to discuss the comics vs. the TV series I suggest a new thread for comic readers, similar to how it's done in GoT.



pmyers said:


> I have a hard time believing that, especially since Darrell was awake.
> 
> Also...I found it strange that not 1 person yelled for help to the group. They just staggardly woke up and each came over without warning from anybody.


 I agree that was odd... the entire thing was a bit odd, but it definitely happened (not a dream).


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

madscientist said:


> ...I agree that was odd... the entire thing was a bit odd, but it definitely happened (not a dream).


Showrunner/writers/actors all quoted as saying the story is a tornado came through and nailed the walkers. No dreams, etc....but, as I mentioned above, the outside damage, specifically the narrow damage area through the trees, did not look "realistic"...


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

The thing that seemed odd to me was not that the tornado killed the walkers and did not touch the barn (although that is a bit miraculous considering that they were only separated by a thin door...) but rather that a herd of walkers was suddenly attacking them in the barn in the middle of a storm. They were all sitting quietly in the barn with minimal noise. And the walkers should not have been able to easily scent them in a storm.

I thought it was Daryl's dream...until they showed all the dead walkers outside.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Barmat said:


> Spoiler warning. There are some big events coming up. We're talking Game of Thrones level spoilers. Don't look at the spoilers hoping they might only be little ones.





madscientist said:


> Here's a thought: why don't we just _not post big spoilers_ (whether tagged or not)? Then there's no risk to anyone. What's the point of posting big spoilers here anyway? If people want to discuss the comics vs. the TV series I suggest a new thread for comic readers, similar to how it's done in GoT.


I assumed Barmat was talking about spoilers elsewhere on the Internet, not on here. As in he/she has stumbled across something already and is warning us to be careful that the spoilers are out there.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

pmyers said:


> Also...I found it strange that not 1 person yelled for help to the group. They just staggardly woke up and each came over without warning from anybody.


That underscored my previous belief that it was a dream.

Not to be a Negative-Nancy (or Debbie Downer) but that scene could have been presented better.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Gabriel joining the group barring the barn door must have reminded him of preventing his parishioners from getting into his church.

I had to watch a second time to get that there was whistling wind SFX during the barn door scene which was to indicate the tornado. 

Before the group headed to the barn, when they looked to the clouds and decided to take cover, the CGI folks should have added a funnel cloud, or the start of a funnel cloud to the gathering storm.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Beryl said:


> That underscored my previous belief that it was a dream.
> 
> Not to be a Negative-Nancy (or Debbie Downer) but that scene could have been presented better.


Right.

I don't consider myself easily confused, or hyper-critical by/of TV shows - but I just think that scene was poorly done.


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

markz said:


> I assumed Barmat was talking about spoilers elsewhere on the Internet, not on here. As in he/she has stumbled across something already and is warning us to be careful that the spoilers are out there.


Both actually but people here are more respectful. There were some idiots over on Reddit that were posting unflagged spoilers for Game of Thrones in totally unrelated subs. Imagine browsing a discussion on race car pictures and being spoiled for GoT.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

getreal said:


> ...Before the group headed to the barn, when they looked to the clouds and decided to take cover, the CGI folks should have added a funnel cloud, or the start of a funnel cloud to the gathering storm.


That may have been too far away for the typical funnel cloud to form, hit the ground and remain there to do damage. As I recall it seemed like those ominous clouds were quite far away. I could be wrong. And in that part of the county, a funnel cloud is much more rare than here in the Midwest....


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I think it was supposed to be a miracle type thing, not a dream. The undertones of this episode were Maggie's loss of religious belief. She had an argument with the preacher about how she knew what a hairshirt was, she was raised religious, and she used to be religious, her Daddy was religious, but she wasn't anymore. She was angry about God putting her in this world and there was a lot of focus on her and her desire not to continue.

Then the rain came at exactly the right time, and the dogs. They found shelter and there was a bible right there, first thing she saw. Then a walker, which had to be killed and she wondered why the woman hadn't killed herself with the gun. Carol said that some people were meant to go on. Then this scene with them all holding back the door and next morning, apparently there had been a miracle and the tree had saved them. Her belief in God is returning. 

She had her sister's jewelry box. It had been fixed and when she started to play it, it didn't work. But then they found that clean guy and as soon as the pointed guns at him, it went off and played music.

God works in mysterious ways. So I think the tree scene was meant to be a real representation of what happened that night and not a dream. They were saved by the tree falling, whether it was a tornado or just a falling tree, I don't think it matters.

Obviously, you suspend your disbelief in this show, but I couldn't help but notice all the guys hair is getting longer and their beards are growing but Carol still has that cute little pixie cute. 

Whether this guy turns out to be good or bad, we'll see. I cannot imagine he'll be good but after their conversation about this being the bad time and the war story about the Walking Dead, maybe this is the start of a new phase. I wouldn't mind them finding a safe place and starting to rebuild society. I have no idea what the writers intentions are and I didn't read this far into the comic, but I don't know how long they can be on the run and keep it entertaining. The writers are showing how tired they are, how broken down they are, really much more than before, so maybe it's time for some relief, even if temporary.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

justapixel said:


> I think it was supposed to be a miracle type thing, not a dream .


Nice summation. You need a blog.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Barmat said:


> Both actually but people here are more respectful. There were some idiots over on Reddit that were posting unflagged spoilers for Game of Thrones in totally unrelated subs. Imagine browsing a discussion on race car pictures and being spoiled for GoT.


Yeah. That's why I only read TCF


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

john4200 said:


> The thing that seemed odd to me was not that the tornado killed the walkers and did not touch the barn (although that is a bit miraculous considering that they were only separated by a thin door...) but rather that a herd of walkers was suddenly attacking them in the barn in the middle of a storm. They were all sitting quietly in the barn with minimal noise. And the walkers should not have been able to easily scent them in a storm.
> 
> I thought it was Daryl's dream...until they showed all the dead walkers outside.


There was a fire though, and the barn wasn't exactly tightly built, so the light would have been visible between the gaps in the boards.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

DreadPirateRob said:


> There was a fire though, and the barn wasn't exactly tightly built, so the light would have been visible between the gaps in the boards.


Not visible for very far in that storm and with the surrounding trees.

Besides, they had let the fire die down to nothing quite a while before the walker herd arrived.


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

Beryl said:


> Enjoyed this episode more than last week's.
> 
> It is good to see a new character introduced. *He is so clean shaven though.* He must have been holed up comfortably before emerging.


I keep noticing how nicely plucked all female characters' eyebrows are, and thinking it ain't that bad in the zombie wasteland, is it?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Aaron could have had a dastardly influence on things. The water in the middle of the road could have been a trap set by him. The walkers could have been directed towards the barn by him. Or not.


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

The miracles aspect of the episode was really annoying to me. I wouldn't mind if that was part of the show from the beginning, like in "The Stand", but here it really irks me. I'd much rather see the characters make a difference on their own than have coincidences save their butts.

Maybe it's another trap - Aaron shows up, coincidences happen, they think they're going to a "holy land" with him, but once again it's no perfect "Watership Down" (which is something I'm sure is a huge influence on the show).


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

john4200 said:


> Not visible for very far in that storm and with the surrounding trees.
> 
> Besides, they had let the fire die down to nothing quite a while before the walker herd arrived.


True - it wouldn't have been visible for very far, but *any* light is going to stand out at night when there is no more artificial lighting. So if that herd was just passing through, it's plausible that they noticed the light and headed towards it.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I thought it was much better than last week. I too thought the walker herd at the door was a dream of Maggie. I wouldn't go so far as to say it was bad writing but it sure seemed like it could have been done better so there was no doubt in between the door holding and her waking.

Seemed an interesting dynamic that gabriel is turning away from his faith a maggie might be going back to hers. 

Hate to admit but I've never been a big fan of daryl but I tolerate him. But he went way too emo in this episode. He can go at any time (although I know he probably won't) and it would be OK w/me. 

What's the deal with them getting mad at Sasha for stabbing the zombies instead of leading them off the hill/cliff? I realize their way uses less energy but why did stabbing one cause the others to start attacking more vigorously? Just seemed odd?

Not a specific spoiler but next weeks previews looked pretty good as well.

I've never seen Gotham but that penguin guy seemed to be tweaking on something or maybe he always acts like that. I didn't care for him much.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I thought they were attracted by smell -- not sight. I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

getreal said:


> Gabriel joining the group barring the barn door must have reminded him of preventing his parishioners from getting into his church.
> 
> I had to watch a second time to get that there was whistling wind SFX during the barn door scene which was to indicate the tornado.
> 
> Before the group headed to the barn, when they looked to the clouds and decided to take cover, the CGI folks should have added a funnel cloud, or the start of a funnel cloud to the gathering storm.


Indeed a wall cloud would have been a better CGI add instead of just the dark clouds with thunder they saw/heard.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

2004raptor said:


> What's the deal with them getting mad at Sasha for stabbing the zombies instead of leading them off the hill/cliff? I realize their way uses less energy but why did stabbing one cause the others to start attacking more vigorously? Just seemed odd?


Sasha broke ranks. There was a method to herding the walkers the way they were doing it and when Sasha broke the pattern, the rest of the walkers basically went free-for-all which then put everyone in danger. You hold your position and follow the plan until the plan gets FUBAR'd and then you move to plan B. Sasha went straight to plan B without thinking of the consequences it might have.

She and Michonne might have some talking to do down the road - I don't think she liked Sasha going rogue like that at all. I could see Michonne pulling a Carol on Sasha if she messes up again by allowing her anger and grief to overrule the group's plan - that was not a friendly look from Michonne.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Necromancer2006 said:


> .
> 
> She and Michonne might have some talking to do down the road - I don't think she liked Sasha going rogue like that at all. I could see Michonne pulling a Carol on Sasha if she messes up again by allowing her anger and grief to overrule the group's plan - that was not a friendly look from Michonne.


Abraham attempted to friend up and she wasn't having it. Right now, she is bonding with Maggie for obvious reasons.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> That may have been too far away for the typical funnel cloud to form, hit the ground and remain there to do damage. As I recall it seemed like those ominous clouds were quite far away. I could be wrong. And in that part of the county, a funnel cloud is much more rare than here in the Midwest....





Necromancer2006 said:


> Indeed a wall cloud would have been a better CGI add instead of just the dark clouds with thunder they saw/heard.


I think Necromancer gets what I was trying to say. _i.e,_ I was just meaning that a funnel cloud, or the big blackish-greenish swirling bottom of a cumulonimbus cloud just prior to a funnel cloud, would give the viewer some anticipation of the danger of the coming storm.










Oh, and tornadoes are NOT miracles created by supernatural characters, BTW.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Necromancer2006 said:


> Sasha broke ranks. There was a method to herding the walkers the way they were doing it and when Sasha broke the pattern, the rest of the walkers basically went free-for-all which then put everyone in danger. You hold your position and follow the plan until the plan gets FUBAR'd and then you move to plan B. Sasha went straight to plan B without thinking of the consequences it might have.


And she cut Abraham with a zombie-blood-soaked knife. I wonder if they're done with that?


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Necromancer2006 said:


> Sasha broke ranks. There was a method to herding the walkers the way they were doing it and when Sasha broke the pattern, the rest of the walkers basically went free-for-all which then put everyone in danger. You hold your position and follow the plan until the plan gets FUBAR'd and then you move to plan B. Sasha went straight to plan B without thinking of the consequences it might have.


Yeah. I get that. Just seemed odd that the zombies reacted differently just because she used a different method.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And she cut Abraham with a zombie-blood-soaked knife. I wonder if they're done with that?


When did she cut Abraham? I don't remember that.

Anyway, I didn't think it was ever the case that walker blood caused anyone any problems; I thought we'd decided that in like the first or second episode of season 1, when Rick and Glenn covered themselves with walker blood.

The dangerous thing is the bite, where the germs etc. in the zombie mouth (not blood) get into people and cause them to sicken and die. It's like a Komodo dragon bite.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

madscientist said:


> When did she cut Abraham? I don't remember that.


During the melee after she broke ranks, when she was flailing around. It was just a glancing blow on his arm, but she still sliced him pretty good.


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

Beryl said:


> I thought they were attracted by smell -- not sight. I'm probably wrong.


No - you're right. A few times characters have disguised themselves to walk among the zombies by rubbing zombie goo all over themselves. Zombies leave them alone at that point.

Sound attracts them too.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Beryl said:


> I thought they were attracted by smell -- not sight. I'm probably wrong.


No, you are mostly right. Their sense of smell is supposed to be much better than normal human. They are attracted by fire, that has been shown before. But it has been big, easily visible fires. I do not think their eyesight is very keen, and their memory is non-existent (except in a few rare cases), so there is no good explanation for the herd seeing the firelight leaking through the barn walls and through the forest from miles away in a storm and then walking for hours through the storm to get to the barn even after the fire has died out.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

getreal said:


> I think Necromancer gets what I was trying to say. _i.e,_ I was just meaning that a funnel cloud, or the big blackish-greenish swirling bottom of a cumulonimbus cloud just prior to a funnel cloud, would give the viewer some anticipation of the danger of the coming storm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Timeline wouldn't support that - presumably some significant time had passed between saying "lets get out of here <oh hey I saw a barn>" and sitting cozy by the fire.

These storms wind up really fast and don't last very long.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Beryl said:


> Nice summation. You need a blog.


  TV would have been a better topic.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Beryl said:


> I thought they were attracted by smell -- not sight. I'm probably wrong.





TeddS said:


> No - you're right. A few times characters have disguised themselves to walk among the zombies by rubbing zombie goo all over themselves. Zombies leave them alone at that point.
> 
> Sound attracts them too.


I think it's safe to assume that the walkers are attracted by smell, sound and sight.


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

scandia101 said:


> I think it's safe to assume that the walkers are attracted by smell, sound and sight.


I'm even willing to give the writers a little more leeway than even those 3 senses. If they wanted to introduce a vibration sense(even at long distances) I'd be ok with that. This is a show about reanimated walking corpses.


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

scandia101 said:


> I think it's safe to assume that the walkers are attracted by smell, sound and sight.


But sight seems a bit less important, given the times when characters "disguise" themselves mostly by a liberal application of zombie scents. Zombies can't look at them and see that they are really a potential snack walking around right next to them.


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

Barmat said:


> I'm even willing to give the writers a little more leeway than even those 3 senses. If they wanted to introduce a vibration sense(even at long distances) I'd be ok with that. This is a show about reanimated walking corpses.


Could even be a sort of herd telepathy - when one senses something to eat, others nearby come in that direction, explaining why sometimes it's large groups of zombies that come a knocking on the door.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

pmyers said:


> I found it strange that not 1 person yelled for help to the group. They just staggardly woke up and each came over without warning from anybody.


+1
I found it odd that Carl left Judith on the floor to go join them at the door.
If they broke through the door she would have been zombie dinner.



justapixel said:


> She had her sister's jewelry box.


I did not get that it was Beth's jewelry box.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Cainebj said:


> I did not get that it was Beth's jewelry box.


It wasn't Beth's jewelry box. Carl gave it to Maggie saying that he found it when he was looking for water and that he thought she would like it.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

TeddS said:


> But sight seems a bit less important, given the times when characters "disguise" themselves mostly by a liberal application of zombie scents. Zombies can't look at them and see that they are really a potential snack walking around right next to them.


Being fooled by scent doesn't make their sight less important.
When people use scent camouflage, they also have to move slow like the walkers. They can't just skip merrily along w/o being noticed.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Barmat said:


> They are avoiding any major metro areas because those areas have higher concentrations of walkers.


I get why they're doing it, but even the exurbs of DC are so developed now, there's no approach by road that looks anything like this.


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

scandia101 said:


> Being fooled by scent doesn't make their sight less important.
> When people use scent camouflage, they also have to move slow like the walkers. They can't just skip merrily along w/o being noticed.


Good point - no obvious visual stimuli like suddenly break dancing. But so long as you're shuffling along, you probably don't have to look exactly like a zombie.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

TeddS said:


> Good point - no obvious visual stimuli like suddenly break dancing. But so long as you're shuffling along, you probably don't have to look exactly like a zombie.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Clearly, Michael Jackson wouldn't have lasted a minute in the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And she cut Abraham with a zombie-blood-soaked knife. I wonder if they're done with that?


According to some interviews I've seen


Spoiler



there won't be any repercussions from that wound.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I was dissapointed that Talking Dead didn't even discuss the barn scene.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Necromancer2006 said:


> Indeed a wall cloud would have been a better CGI add instead of just the dark clouds with thunder they saw/heard.





getreal said:


> I think Necromancer gets what I was trying to say. i.e, I was just meaning that a funnel cloud, or the big blackish-greenish swirling bottom of a cumulonimbus cloud just prior to a funnel cloud, would give the viewer some anticipation of the danger of the coming storm.


They had been in the barn for several hours by the time the walker herd came to the doors. Anything they could have seen on the horizon before they went into they barn would have passed by many hours before.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

justapixel said:


> TV would have been a better topic.


Now, maybe it's just a rumor, but I've heard that there are still domain names available and a clever person could write more than one blog....


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I also totally don't buy Rick's little "we are the walking dead" speech. That seemed like a real big downer than some sort of pep rally speech. Let's all pretend we're dead just to survive this mess day to day? That's not a speech from a leader, that's a speed from a quitter.

Also, since Aaron's appearance... I'm now upping my odds of seeing Morgyn soon from 50/50 to 90/10. 

eta: Really, really bad writing to not have even one person well out "*HEY, WALKERS ARE HERE!! HELP BARRICADE THE DOOR OR WE'RE ALL REALLY BE WALKING DEAD!!*"


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hank said:


> I also totally don't buy Rick's little "we are the walking dead" speech. That seemed like a real big downer than some sort of pep rally speech. Let's all pretend we're dead just to survive this mess day to day? That's not a speech from a leader, that's a speed from a quitter.
> 
> Also, since Aaron's appearance... I'm now upping my odds of seeing Morgyn soon from 50/50 to 90/10.
> 
> eta: Really, really bad writing to not have even one person well out "*HEY, WALKERS ARE HERE!! HELP BARRICADE THE DOOR OR WE'RE ALL REALLY BE WALKING DEAD!!*"


I took something different away from that speech. Rick was talking about how they are family and they are together and they will do whatever it takes to care for each other - even if that means some of the things are bad. Because that's what needs to be done to make sure everyone is safe and makes it out alive. Then they can go back to being human again.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Ok, everyone takes something different, but here is his speech:



> Every day he woke up, he told himself, Rest in peace. Now get up and go to war. And then after a few years of pretending he was dead, he made it out alive. And thats the trick of it, I think. We do what we need to do, and then we get to live. But no matter what we find in D.C., I know well be okay, because this is how we survive. We tell ourselves that we are the walking dead.


.. I just don't see the " we're a family, we'll stick together and take care of each other" in that. I think it was a lot more solitary notion than for a group.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Hank said:


> Also, since Aaron's appearance... I'm now upping my odds of seeing Morgyn soon from 50/50 to 90/10.


So less likely then :up:


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hank said:


> Ok, everyone takes something different, but here is his speech:
> 
> 
> > Every day he woke up, he told himself, Rest in peace. Now get up and go to war. And then after a few years of pretending he was dead, he made it out alive. And thats the trick of it, I think. *We* do what *we* need to do, and then *we* get to live. But no matter what *we* find in D.C., I know *well* be okay, because this is how *we* survive. *We* tell ourselves that *we* are the walking dead.
> ...


Highlighted the part where my takeaway is more group than solitary. The emphasis was on the "we" for sure.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Hank said:


> I just don't see the " we're a family, we'll stick together and take care of each other" in that. I think it was a lot more solitary notion than for a group.


I don't see a quitter in that either though. It's a speech from someone who wants them to survive.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Necromancer2006 said:


> Highlighted the part where my takeaway is more group than solitary. The emphasis was on the "we" for sure.


But I took those "we"s as more how each one of them would handle their own situation... each one would wake up and pretend they're dead, etc. I just didn't take it as a group thing, but rather, since his story and speech was about just one person, he was projecting how he survived WWII and maybe that's how each one of them might also be able to survive. Now if the WWII story was about a platoon or 5 guys in a foxhole, I'd buy it. But that wasn't the story.

But I'm not going to start arguing about it beyond this post. Some people take it one way, some another way, there's no right or wrong. I found the speech to be solitary and coming from a really defeatist attitude.

end of line.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> So less likely then :up:


Yes, less likely we won't see him again.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Necromancer2006 said:


> Highlighted the part where my takeaway is more group than solitary. The emphasis was on the "we" for sure.


I take "We do what we have to do" to mean I do what I haver to do, you do what you have to do, and that guy does what he has to do, everyone does what they have to do.
Everyone individually has to do whatever it is that they have to do to survive.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hank said:


> I
> eta: Really, really bad writing to not have even one person well out "*HEY, WALKERS ARE HERE!! HELP BARRICADE THE DOOR OR WE'RE ALL REALLY BE WALKING DEAD!!*"


My take on that is that if they started yelling for help, the walkers would be even more determined to get in and harder to hold back.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

That's true too. Still, they could have written it a little better. 

I guess I just have my expectations too high again.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

scandia101 said:


> My take on that is that if they started yelling for help, the walkers would be even more determined to get in and harder to hold back.


While that may be true if these walkers had their usual motivations, in this case we clearly had plot-motivated walkers, so all bets are off.

Besides, instead of someone from the group yelling, one or two of the group could have quickly run around and shaken the others awake, only taking a few seconds before running to the doors.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Hank said:


> ... But I'm not going to start arguing about it beyond this post. Some people take it one way, some another way, there's no right or wrong. I found the speech to be solitary and coming from a really defeatist attitude.
> 
> end of line.


:up:

I took it as a spontaneous pep talk, but I felt that the writers really forced the "we are the walking dead" analogy in there. Oh well, it was pretty cool anyway.

I think Aaron is a good guy, and I haven't read the comics or any spoilers. Abraham's hair just gets redder with each episode, but he manages to keep groomed, while the other guys just look filthy, and apparently only Rick is capable of growing a beard.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

I miss Beth.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I wonder how long Aaron had been watching/following the group

They obviously knew some names, that Rick was the leader, and left them water


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

And are Aaron and Morgan working together? I didn't get the feeling that Aaron was good enough to be following them like that....maybe Morgan is the recon guy and bring the info back to Aaron?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

pmyers said:


> And are Aaron and Morgan working together? I didn't get the feeling that Aaron was good enough to be following them like that....maybe Morgan is the recon guy and bring the info back to Aaron?


I highly doubt that Aaron and Morgan are together. Aaron is probably part of a group and others did the tracking.

Morgan just seems like a 100% loner right now


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

pmyers said:


> And are Aaron and Morgan working together? I didn't get the feeling that Aaron was good enough to be following them like that....maybe Morgan is the recon guy and bring the info back to Aaron?


Huh? Just because he is clean-cut, he cannot be good at following people?

One thing that can be easily deduced is that he must have a vehicle or other people nearby, because that was too much water for him to just be carrying on foot as he followed them.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Aaron: "Hi! I didn't mean to interrupt. My name is Aaron. I know -- Stranger-Danger -- but I'm a friend. I'd like to talk to the person in charge. Rick, right? I have Good News!"
_[Aaron slowly reaches into his backpack and pulls out a bible and Watchtower pamphlet.]_
Aaron: "Have you accepted Jesu..."
BLAM! BLAM! BLAM!
_[Maggie and Sasha empty their bullets into Aaron.]_


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Kinda annoyed at Google Now. I guess it knows everything I watch and read about online. I got a "card" this morning and the title of the article mentioned something about Aaron. Didn't say specifically whether or not he was good or bad. Not a huge deal but a bit of a spoiler.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> I highly doubt that Aaron and Morgan are together. Aaron is probably part of a group and others did the tracking.
> 
> Morgan just seems like a 100% loner right now


Then how would this tracking group have been able to get close enough to know the leader is, and that his name is Rick?

It has to be that Aaron knows someone who has had interaction with the group before... and I'd put down 1 to 10 odds that that's Morgon.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Hank said:


> Then how would this tracking group have been able to get close enough to know the leader is, and that his name is Rick?
> 
> It has to be that Aaron knows someone who has had interaction with the group before... and I'd put down 1 to 10 odds that that's Morgon.


Skipping the odds thing but there are 2 ways he knew

Morgan, yeah that is a possibility, but would hope for a bunch of back story on that!

Someone got close enough to hear, and could tell Rick was in charge and heard his name.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> Morgan, yeah that is a possibility, but would hope for a bunch of back story on that!
> 
> Someone got close enough to hear, and could tell Rick was in charge and heard his name.


But with the few scenes with Morgan in the (approximate) last season ("whatever"), they would be pretty meaningless unless they come to fruition sometime soon, like he's been tracking them all along.

But some *other* person getting that close to figure that out, without revealing themselves or attracting walkers, sounds unlikely, with Occam's Razor and all.

Also, there are those couple of references to "a friend."


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Hank said:


> Then how would this tracking group have been able to get close enough to know the leader is, and that his name is Rick?
> 
> It has to be that Aaron knows someone who has had interaction with the group before... and I'd put down 1 to 10 odds that that's Morgon.


The only reason I have doubt with that, is that Morgan is from Atlanta-ish and now they are in Virginia-ish....that's a long way to have a connection.

I think it's more likely that Aaron's group has recon people that have been following them for a short time and just picked up that information from overheard conversations.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

getreal said:


> Aaron: "Hi! I didn't mean to interrupt. My name is Aaron. I know -- Stranger-Danger -- but I'm a friend. I'd like to talk to the person in charge. Rick, right? I have Good News!"
> _[Aaron slowly reaches into his backpack and pulls out a bible and Watchtower pamphlet.]_
> Aaron: "Have you accepted Jesu..."
> BLAM! BLAM! BLAM!
> _[Maggie and Sasha empty their bullets into Aaron.]_


Ok, THIS! ha!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I agree that Aaron has nothing to do with Morgan. He (or people he's associated with) have been tracking Rick's group and that's how they know Rick's name and that he's the leader. When Aaron mentioned at the end that he was "a friend," that was simply a cue for us viewers to know that he was the one that left the water in the road for Rick & The Gang.

Morgan showed up to the church outside Atlanta some length of time after Rick & Crew left. It might have been a couple of days or it might have been a few months. It would be highly unlikely that he would have been able to locate Rick's crew in the middle of Virginia, especially since Rick & Co. aren't on the route originally marked on Abraham's map, since they went to Richmond first.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Necromancer2006 said:


> I have no idea who this Aaron character is, but do they finally catch a break? Or is this yet another psycho? How did he know Rick's name? Is he in cahoots with Morgan? Where has Morgan been - *it's been over 3 weeks now since they buried Tyrese (I'm glad they gave us a time frame for that)*.


Rick actually said, "It's been three weeks since Atlanta." And we know from last week's Talking Dead that the events in Richmond and Tyrese's death happened 17 days after Beth's death. So this episode happened only 4-5 days after they buried Tyrese.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hank said:


> Then how would this tracking group have been able to get close enough to know the leader is, and that his name is Rick?
> 
> It has to be that Aaron knows someone who has had interaction with the group before... and I'd put down 1 to 10 odds that that's Morgon.


That would actually make a lot of sense. However, Morgan was back near Terminus with no apparent means of vehicular transportation. He was doing the tracking (wasn't he?) and now he also knows that Rick Grimes is (perhaps) headed to Washington based on the map that he discovered.

Could it be that Morgan somehow got ahead of the Grimes Gang, was discovered by Aaron, and given intel on that? Why not just send out Morgan who already has a relationship with Rick since Rick would (albeit carefully) trust more easily?

Is it Sunday yet?


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

getreal said:


> Aaron: "Hi! I didn't mean to interrupt. My name is Aaron. I know -- Stranger-Danger -- but I'm a friend. I'd like to talk to the person in charge. Rick, right? I have Good News!"
> _[Aaron slowly reaches into his backpack and pulls out a bible and Watchtower pamphlet.]_
> Aaron: "Have you accepted Jesu..."
> BLAM! BLAM! BLAM!
> _[Maggie and Sasha empty their bullets into Aaron.]_


:up::up::up:


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

john4200 said:


> One thing that can be easily deduced is that he must have a vehicle or other people nearby, because that was too much water for him to just be carrying on foot as he followed them.


Yes. Too much water. I don't like the vehicle answer either because they would've heard it.



MikeMar said:


> Skipping the odds thing but there are 2 ways he knew
> 
> Morgan, yeah that is a possibility, but would hope for a bunch of back story on that!
> 
> Someone got close enough to hear, and could tell Rick was in charge and heard his name.


Close enough to hear isn't realistic without a ninja or a parabolic mic.

Third possibility -- they talked to the folks at the hospital. 
Fourth possibility -- they found the note that Morgan found.
(I'm thinking Morgan though.)


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

tlc said:


> Yes. Too much water. I don't like the vehicle answer either because they would've heard it.


Not necessarily. They were walking VERY slowly along a road. If he knew the area, he could have taken another road and got ahead of them, left the water, and then moved the vehicle far ahead or otherwise out of their path then continued on foot.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

tlc said:


> Close enough to hear isn't realistic without a ninja or a parabolic mic. Third possibility -- they talked to the folks at the hospital. Fourth possibility -- they found the note that Morgan found. (I'm thinking Morgan though.)


Seriously?!? Those are the four possibilities in your mind? And of those four you think Morgan is the most likely?

Are all you people forgetting that Morgan, the hospital, the church, and the note/map are 500 miles away from where the gang is now? Why would someone follow the gang for 500 miles?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I'm certain Morgan will catch up someday, but I'm pretty sure this isn't it.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

john4200 said:


> Not necessarily. They were walking VERY slowly along a road. If he knew the area, he could have taken another road and got ahead of them, left the water, and then moved the vehicle far ahead or otherwise out of their path then continued on foot.


But they were walking so slowly that leaving the water out of earshot would've meant very far ahead of them.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Seriously?!? Those are the four possibilities in your mind? And of those four you think Morgan is the most likely?
> 
> Are all you people forgetting that Morgan, the hospital, the church, and the note/map are 500 miles away from where the gang is now? Why would someone follow the gang for 500 miles?


I've yet to read a _likely_ way for them to know Rick's name. But they've been teasing us with Morgan for awhile.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Seriously?!? Those are the four possibilities in your mind? And of those four you think Morgan is the most likely?
> 
> Are all you people forgetting that Morgan, the hospital, the church, and the note/map are 500 miles away from where the gang is now? Why would someone follow the gang for 500 miles?


Yeah...I've come to the conclusion that I don't see any reasonable way that Aaron could be tied to Morgan. The distance is just too great and not enough time has lapsed for them to have met.

I don't think it would be that hard to overhear a group from a short distance and figure out who the leader is and what their name is. Especially if you've done it before.

I think viewers are just trying to shoehorn Morgan in, as they are waiting for the payoff for showing those Morgan scenes last season.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I think it's more likely that Morgan will come along and help them if things go bad with Aaron's group.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

I just really want them to get to Morgan! We've seen him now since the end of last season and we've gone this whole season with nothing more than a few seconds of more tease. I hope we're treated to more instead of just a full season of tease.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

tlc said:


> I've yet to read a _likely_ way for them to know Rick's name. But they've been teasing us with Morgan for awhile.


This.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

MacThor said:


> As someone who has lived his entire life in either Northern Virginia or Richmond, I am very curious about this extremely rural route they are taking between the two.





Barmat said:


> They are avoiding any major metro areas because those areas have higher concentrations of walkers.


I am with MacThor that taking a rural route from Richmond to DC makes no sense at all. Steaming straight up 95 would be the fastest way, really only has a couple of "cities" proximal to the route and there would be plenty of cars to choose from when yours dies/runs out of gas. Of course, closing a rural road where they film is probably quite a bit easier than closing a section of a I95 sized interstate.

They had no problem getting in/around the city where Beth was (Atlanta?) and into Richmond suburbs; skirting Fredericksburg and the NoVA suburbs proper on 95 would be a piece of cake.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I actually had a short dream about that last night.. that 95 is littered with accidents and cars, so it's actually not passable with another car. In my dream, this back road they are on at one point passes over 95, and all you can see for miles in both directions is accidents and cars piled up or just abandoned on the highway -- much like we saw in season 1 a couple of times. And yes, 95 is backed up in both directions, because when the one side got blocked, everyone went to the other side, and that one is also now blocked. 

Like I said, it was just a dream.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Hank said:


> I actually had a short dream about that last night.. that 95 is littered with accidents and cars, so it's actually not passable with another car. In my dream, this back road they are on at one point passes over 95, and all you can see for miles in both directions is accidents and cars piled up or just abandoned on the highway -- much like we saw in season 1 a couple of times. And yes, 95 is backed up in both directions, because when the one side got blocked, everyone went to the other side, and that one is also now blocked.
> 
> Like I said, it was just a dream.


I used to live in Atlanta: that sounds pretty normal.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

cherry ghost said:


> I think it's more likely that Morgan will come along and help them if things go bad with Aaron's group.


I'm not sure how they can introduce Morgan....how long of a head start do they have on him? Aren't they taking a completely different route than was on the map?

The only way I can see them meeting up with Morgan is if they all get captured by the same group or if they all make it to DC and they miracously meet up.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

This is TV we're talking about, in a Zombie apocalypse. Morgain got up there somehow. How exactly won't really matter. Maybe he hotwired a locomotive like I mentioned in one of the other threads. 

It's no different how every time someone shoots a zombie in the head, it's a perfect headshot every single time, regardless of firearm or the shooter. They never, ever miss. Yeah, like that's reality, too. 

<flame suit on>


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

tlc said:


> I've yet to read a _likely_ way for them to know Rick's name. But they've been teasing us with Morgan for awhile.


I don't understand why anyone thinks it would be hard for an observer to figure out that Rick is in charge and what his name is. First, figuring out that he's in charge would be simple by just watching the group for a few days. And figuring out Rick's name only takes one person to call out his name and him to respond. Over that couple days of watching, I'm certain that there was at least one point where Rick's name was said loudly enough for someone hidden close by to hear.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't understand why anyone thinks it would be hard for an observer to figure out that Rick is in charge and what his name is. First, figuring out that he's in charge would be simple by just watching the group for a few days. And figuring out Rick's name only takes one person to call out his name and him to respond. Over that couple days of watching, I'm certain that there was at least one point where Rick's name was said loudly enough for someone hidden close by to hear.


This.

If Aaron and/or his group have the ability to see you coming from a distance (i.e. observation posts with binocs or some other long-range visual ability), and they see Rick's group coming, it'd be pretty easy to hide people in place along the likely routes, and then observe them as they get closer and then walk by. It wouldn't take long to figure out who is who, and who is in charge, just by watching/listening.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't understand why anyone thinks it would be hard for an observer to figure out that Rick is in charge and what his name is. First, figuring out that he's in charge would be simple by just watching the group for a few days. And figuring out Rick's name only takes one person to call out his name and him to respond. Over that couple days of watching, I'm certain that there was at least one point where Rick's name was said loudly enough for someone hidden close by to hear.


Most explanations that people can think of are far more likely than Morgan being involved.
Aaron could have been listening from right outside the barn as the group talked.
or lip reading through binoculars. 
or maybe someone from Woodbury is part of Aaron's group.

Morgan? NFW.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I don't necessarily think it's Morgan - although I really want to see Morgan... and now I kind of hope it is just because people are so sure that it couldn't possibly be. HA!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

SoBelle0 said:


> I don't necessarily think it's Morgan - although I really want to see Morgan... and now I kind of hope it is just because people are so sure that it couldn't possibly be. HA!


yeah, that's how I am too!

It's a TV show!! Anything can happen, even if it's barely outside the realm of actual reality.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, another so-so episode. Talking Dead was far more interesting. I didn't even realize that The Penguin was on TWD twice. And the guy who plays Gabriel is way more interesting than Gabriel. It's telling that we didn't watch this episode until last night, and then only because there was no Grimm.


----------

